# Orchestral Ostinato



## Dave Connor (Mar 2, 2020)

I've used ostinato before but not sure if I've ever made it the central idea for a piece. It's such an energetic, flexible device that its uses are almost endless. It has certainly been used endlessly since Hans Zimmer re-imagined it's use in film music. It was in thinking about his tremedous success with it (musically speaking) that I thought I would give it a go. I started with a multi-layered texture; took it through some different areas and contrasted it with slower sections.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Mar 2, 2020)

Ostinato works like a constantly driving motor in modern orchestral music. There is something about it's often simple, repeating patterns that people enjoy. Me included! 
Nice piece!


----------



## youngpokie (Mar 2, 2020)

Bravo, this is outstanding. Imaginative and unfolding. I am so jealous!


----------



## RonV (Mar 2, 2020)

The ostinato gives it lot of motion without percussion. The legato strings and winds over the top around the 1:14 mark are a nice counterbalance to the ostinato. Sounds a little like a classic TV theme from the past!


----------



## Dave Connor (Mar 2, 2020)

Bluemount Score said:


> Ostinato works like a constantly driving motor in modern orchestral music. There is something about it's often simple, repeating patterns that people enjoy. Me included!
> Nice piece!


Yes and it prompts you to keep the motor going though textural changes while also creating greater contrast in slower sections. Thanks.


----------



## Dave Connor (Mar 2, 2020)

RonV said:


> The ostinato gives it lot of motion without percussion. The legato strings and winds over the top around the 1:14 mark are a nice counterbalance to the ostinato. Sounds a little like a classic TV theme from the past!


Yeah I couldn't help myself in doing that little retro bit. That sections is called '60s.


----------



## stevebarden (Mar 2, 2020)

Dave Connor said:


> I've used ostinato before but not sure if I've ever made it the central idea for a piece. It's such an energetic, flexible device that its uses are almost endless. It has certainly been used endlessly since Hans Zimmer re-imagined it's use in film music. It was in thinking about his tremedous success with it (musically speaking) that I thought I would give it a go. I started with a multi-layered texture; took it through some different areas and contrasted it with slower sections.



Great piece, Dave!


----------



## Stringtree (Mar 2, 2020)

This is super-awesome. What a pleasure.


----------



## Dave Connor (Mar 2, 2020)

stevebarden said:


> Great piece, Dave!


Thank you very much Steve!


----------



## Dave Connor (Mar 2, 2020)

Stringtree said:


> This is super-awesome. What a pleasure.


Very, very kind - thank you!


----------



## borisb2 (Mar 3, 2020)

Great piece.. love how it gradually calms down towards the end.

Any details on the libraries used? Love the bite of the steings


----------



## Stringtree (Mar 3, 2020)

Yeah, and what ostinato library did you have to buy to make something so nice?


----------



## Dave Connor (Mar 3, 2020)

borisb2 said:


> Great piece.. love how it gradually calms down towards the end.
> 
> Any details on the libraries used? Love the bite of the steings


Thank you.

Spitfire Libraries are: Chamber Strings, Symphonic Winds, Percussion (Joby Burgess) HZ01 Percussion. (The timpani alone is worth the HZ01 although everything is very good.)

EWQL: Hollywood Brass + Strings

Embertone: Joshua Bell Solo Violin and Herring Clarinet. (The clarinet solo right before the final section is Spitfire.)

The piece is mostly Spitfire strings with legatos added from Hollywood here and there. The opening is entirely Spitfire Chamber.

I like the bite of the Chamber Strings too. I had to tame it with a little eq here and there. I also like how expressive their legatos can be.

To add sheen and size to the Chamber Strings, Hollywood Strings are very good. To add vibrato to Hollywood the Chamber are good.

The Chamber strings work great as a divisi library. The entire last section (violin solo) is cellos in three parts over the large Hollywood legato bass.


----------



## becolossal (Mar 5, 2020)

Stellar piece, Dave!!


----------



## Bark (Mar 10, 2020)

I really enjoy the way that this piece develops, and the rises and falls. Impressive use of the woodwinds and very nicely balanced. Good job!


----------



## Will Blackburn (Mar 10, 2020)

That was awesome. An emotional journey :o :o How long did that take you to piece together?


----------



## Stringtree (Mar 10, 2020)

I came back three times. Your work is inspiring and gorgeously vaulting. You play with ideas like they are tiny toys. You also do all the stuff music is supposed to do. I'm really hopeful and watching this.


----------



## Rob (Mar 10, 2020)

beautiful, Dave!


----------



## José Herring (Mar 10, 2020)

So musical. I'm inspired.


----------



## artomatic (Mar 10, 2020)

Loved the whole experience!


----------



## Dave Connor (Mar 10, 2020)

Sorry everyone! I was so busy and absorbed today I didn't really check the goings-on here at v.i.
I'm thrilled with everyone's response! I know the quality of the musicians that have chimed in and we all know it's our peers who's opinion means the most. I am genuinely touched and thank you so much.


----------



## Dave Connor (Mar 10, 2020)

Will Blackburn said:


> That was awesome. An emotional journey :o :o How long did that take you to piece together?


I wasn't able to work straight through on it so I would just go at creating the next section when I had time and polish the previous one a bit. It was that way all the way through. I think I started in November.

The writing wasn't particularly difficult. I would often sketch with a string ensemble patch (shorts or longs depending) and then orchestrate. I would also go straight in with winds if I knew that's what I wanted in that spot.

The bear was the mockup: throwing out bad repetitions in the opening ostinato - dealing with harsh legato transitions (no round robins) - getting the correct velocities to avoid harshness and still create dynamics - balancing sections to clarify harmonies. A lot of panning/sample issues as well. On and on and on. I had to familiarize myself on another level with Spitfire because I had never taxed their libraries that way.

I kept hacking away at every thing that didn't sound quite right until is was acceptable or tolerable anyway. You all know the drill!


----------



## HardyP (Mar 15, 2020)

Very nice one, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dave Connor (Mar 15, 2020)

HardyP said:


> Very nice one, thanks for sharing!


Thank you!


----------

